# "City Barbecue" review...



## Greg Rempe (Jun 13, 2009)

So,  I was in Columbus Thursday night in to Friday and I was lucky enough to stay with my man "Smokin' U" while in town...me, Smokin U, his wife and their new baby went to City Barbecue for dinner.

*REVIEW:
*
As commercial bbq goes, this is pretty good.  Their bbq is cooked on 3 Ole Hickory gas powered bbq pits which you will see in the pics below...they are front and center at the front of the store.  

I had the pulled pork sandwich, half slab of ribs, baked beans and mac & cheese.  The pulled pork was very good...nice and moist, good smoke flavor and the slaw was pretty good to!  I used their Carolina vinegar sauce to top...good stuff!

The ribs were ok at best.  Good rub flavor but they were over done...kind of on the mushy side.  Afterwards I was wishing I would have tried the brisket instead...which is what Smokin' U got and he loved it!

As for the sides, the beans were great!  Had bits of brisket in them and I appreciate that!  The mac & Cheese was crappy...mass produced somewhere and didn't stand out from any other mac & cheese you could get anywhere else in the world that isn't good.

I also got the nanner pudding for desert...that was very good as well!!  Yes, I ate a lot...but I needed to try as much as I could!

In summary, the place itself is nice and clean...has a cool ambiance to it in a farm house kind of way and the barbecue/food was better than many other bigger "bbq chains" like Smokey Bones .  If I needed a real bbq fix and I was passing by a City Barbecue shop I would go in to get my jones on!!

Here are some pics of my food!!

<embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://picasaweb.google.com/s/c/bin/slideshow.swf" width="800" height="533" flashvars="host=picasaweb.google.com&noautoplay=1&hl=en_US&feat=flashalbum&RGB=0x000000&feed=http%3A%2F%2Fpicasaweb.google.com%2Fdata%2Ffeed%2Fapi%2Fuser%2Fbarbecue4u%2Falbumid%2F5346604953287497233%3Falt%3Drss%26kind%3Dphoto%26hl%3Den_US" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"></embed>


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 13, 2009)

I've eaten there and didn't like it. The sauce killed me that night with reflux.


----------

